# Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Place This ONE in the humidor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A special blend of dark chocolate, leather with notes of crushed walnuts, this well constructed, well balanced cigar is a must have. Regardless of ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Place This ONE in the humidor


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

One of my all time favorite,, maduro cigars.Period


----------



## Tractordude (Nov 13, 2011)

Gotta say, I just lit this cigar up and so far it ranks right up there with some of my favorites for draw, construction, taste (full bodied), ash and aroma. Enjoying it with a glass of Ficklin Tinta Port. The burn is going slightly askew at 1/4 in, but starting to even up. Flavor is killer! Full, rich and layered with semi-sweet chocolate and leather it is suited to the Port accompaniment and easily as complex as some of my more well liked Opus X sticks.

I admit a fondness for Opus X that may be tainted by bias, but they are all so good in my view (at least those I have had) and the massive taste of this cigar is forceful, yet really balanced as are my favorite Opus (more so, really). My other fave at the moment, the Illusione MJ12 Maduro is about to be dethroned by this rich, chewy smoke.

I highly recommend this to anyone who likes a full bodied cigar. The shop I got it from sells a LOT of these, so it probably hasn't been sitting in their humidors long, but right from the shop it seems more than ready.

Burn is now going off the road slightly again at 1/3 in. Smoke is full, but not hot or distasteful, with more cedar coming into play and a lot of toasted marshmallow showing up as well. "Two Enthusiastic Thumbs Up!":first:


----------

